# SQL-Statement prüfen



## alex2011 (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte ein SQL-Statement prüfen, ohne es auszuführen.

Mit PreparedStatment habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit dazu gefunden.

Unabhängig von Java gibt es auf anderen Datebanksystemen (z.B. IBM i DB2) dazu APIs.

Gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit, ein SQL-Statment auf syntaktische Richtigkeit zu prüfen?

Alex


----------



## XHelp (3. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass da von Haus aus etwas dabei ist.
Wieso willst du es denn nicht ausführen bzw. was ist der Zweck dieser Validierung? Je nach der Antwort kann man da Sachen wie: antlr Grammatik, sql Parser, mock-Datenbank etc vorschlagen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (3. Mai 2012)

Ausführen und dann einfach rollback machen?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2012)

vielleicht aber extra eine Test-Datenbank dafür bereithalten..


----------

